# Do you buy from these?



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

businesses that are funding / supporting PETA can be found here PETA Business Friends UK

Theres one way to support your hobby, stop supporting the brands that support the anti brigade?.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Never heard of one of those business' so shouldnt be too hard!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Same as Andy, never heard of any of them.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Ecover are a huge maker of enviromentally friendly cleaning products, they sell lots of different products in all of our supermarkets.. for an exact breakdown see this list they have kindly provided 

http://www.ecover.com/NR/rdonlyres/...E74E971/3731/SupermarketDistributionAug07.pdf

So Ecover are actively supporting PETA who are against the keeping of companion animals, Putting it simply this company believes you shouldnt have your pets.

Now if this was on the other foot, i.e the company was supporting something that the animal rights organisations didnt agree with then they would have their army of loons protesting outside the supermarkets, sticking labels on all the products stating what they are up to, putting pressure on the supermarkets to stop stocking this brand.

So if there was a group of people who wanted to create a bit of promotion for the right to keep pets, then surely they could use it as an opportunity to do something similar?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Keepers Picketting*

Hi Pink, 

If you were to consider how hard it is for people to actually want to sign an actual petition, do you honestly think that keepers are actually going to want to physically picket outside a supermarket?

When it is hard enough to have websites afford the promotion of an effective banner for a pro keeping campaign, now we want them to stand outside a supermarket and lobby the staff and the products being sold there, which is no better than what the actual antis do in the first place.

Whilst the information your link provides is useful and can be adapted into a campaign, lobbying stores may not be the answer for the reserved British public. Lets face it, we have enough problem with just getting some 2700+ forum members here to rally forwards, as you yourself know.

I think that more people need to really think about what is important to them and acknowledge that and join the fight in a way that suits them.

Rory Matier

TSKA PKL


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Bang, bang*

Additionally, l think what we really need is more people to actually carry the drums, more so than just banging them online in the safety of their homes, behind their pc's.

Far too many people are happy to jump on the band wagon once the cart has started rolling, but far too few are actually willing to pull the traces.

In equestrian terms driving a wagon involves being part of a team that pulls together.

R


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I dont think for one minute that anybody will read this thread and seriously act on it, it should be an eye opener to try and make people realise how the animal rights groups operate and to show that there are little things you can do as an individual to make a difference as well as part of a collective. My suggestion would be for everyone reading this to spend an hour going through animal rights websites and see just exactly how they organise themselves. I personally will never buy ecover products knowing that they support organistaions opposed to keeping companion animals, I will send them an e-mail telling them so. I may even send an e-mail to all the supermarkets that stock it. Big deal you all think, but doing things like this is better than doing nothing. 

Animal aid are so well organised they have managed to persuade *all leading supermarket chains to stop advertising private pets for sale on their noticeboards,*

where is the counter campaign from the keepers calling on all pet owners to *stop buying pet food from supermarkets unless the public are allowed to advertise pets on the notice boards*, Ok so if you dont want make a stir stop buying yor pet food from the supermarkets and *send them an e-mail telling them why you are doing so.* Tell your freinds to do the same, join a dog/ cat/ rabbit/ goldfish forum let them know what you are doing suggest that they do the same.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i use Ecover a lot...

i have a lot of allergies, including to some brands of washing powder, and washing up liquid, but have found i'm ok with these ones...

ah well. i'll have to find others i'm ok with... cuz i'm going to stop using it now. 

sami


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

What you also have to remember is that animal rights groups have the majority of the public on their side.

The image they have of the average reptile keeper is someone with a crocodile living in the bathtub and a 14 foot python living in a wicker washing basket in a single bedroom flat. I hate to break the news.... but we are wierdo's  and the majority of the public think we are wrong to do what we do.

Animal rights campaigners can stand on street corners with their loudhailers safe in the knowledge that they are preaching to the converted. If we stood on a street corner extolling the virtues of keeping a corn snake is a 3 foot x 2 foot box for the duration of it's life, we would not get very far.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Thats why we need to involve the fluffy bunny brigade etc, they think they are immune to it all, they probably even donate to these organisations because we all (well most people) are against animal cruelty, seal clubbing etc etc, so they click the donate button, send a few quid in support. they dont bother going three pages deep into the AR websites where they state their views on companion animals. So people with spare time on your hands find the other pet forums and try and make them aware.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

pink said:


> So if there was a group of people who wanted to create a bit of promotion for the right to keep pets, then surely they could use it as an opportunity to do something similar?


I know you have said you dont actually expect people to do this, which really calls into question why it was suggested (???)... but if such a group did exist would you join it ?

Bearing in mind the fact that it would be bound to be covered by the local press who have a habit of printing pictures, names and addresses of protesters.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

No, and I doubt any sensible people would hence me referring to the AR protesters as "Loons". the intention of this thread is to highlight what the AR brigade would do if there was a company funding some thing they didnt believe in. There are companies funding things that we dont believe in and there is something we can do to stop it, you dont need to protest in shops (but that would create publicity) you just stop buying those products and write to the company telling them why.


----------

